# Change HR24 receiver back to IR mode as backup



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

I just purchased a RC65RX and ready to change over to RF mode. If the RF mode fails how do I restore the HR24-200 back to IR mode ? Use the front panel controls? Tks


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

sportflyer said:


> I just purchased a RC65RX and ready to change over to RF mode. If the RF mode fails how do I restore the HR24-200 back to IR mode ? Use the front panel controls? Tks


Yes. You can go through the front panel to Settings > Remote and there is a reset option. The on-screen info will walk you through it.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Yes. You can go through the front panel to Settings > Remote and there is a reset option. The on-screen info will walk you through it.


You will also need to reset the remote to IR. Press Mute + Select until the green LED flashes twice then press 961 followed by Channel Down.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> You will also need to reset the remote to IR. Press Mute + Select until the green LED flashes twice then press 961 followed by Channel Down.


Yup ... the screen will show how to do this. This is something DIRECTV really did right, providing onscreen help when you need it to reprogram the remotes!


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

I changed over to RF and its working nicely. Tks for the back up info.


----------

